
VPNFilter Update – VPNFilter exploits endpoints, targets new devices - ccnafr
https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2018/06/vpnfilter-update.html
======
ocdtrekkie
The inclusion of ASUS and D-Link adds a ton here. It looks like their lower-
end models have made it on the list, likely due to volume, but I would assume
the higher end models are probably similarly vulnerable, since the firmware
between them is usually pretty common/parallel. The added Netgear devices are
among some of the most common devices I've seen in homes as well.

------
ruytlm
Possibly worth noting Talos is owned by Cisco, and there has been discussion
around their neutrality in disclosing vulnerabilities:
[https://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/801-Th...](https://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/801-The-
Truth-Hurts.html)

------
kup0
I'm curious to see if Belkin devices are affected. I have not seen the brand
mentioned in articles/news about VPNFilter, but I find it odd that almost
every other popular router band has at least some affected models but Belkin
somehow escaped the same fate?

